
Time to regulate Bitcoin, says UK Treasury report - mayamatrix
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/19/time-to-regulate-bitcoin-says-treasury-committee-report
======
HGMIV
Isn't the whole point of BTC and crypto in general is that it's NOT regulated?

